# Sting-Rays



## krate-mayhem (May 12, 2013)

Hi all,R.I.P. AL Fritz,you changed my life.
http://blog.sfgate.com/bicycle/2013/05/10/al-fritz-schwinn-sting-ray-inventor-dies-at-88/#12141-1


----------



## MNLTREASURES (Jun 15, 2013)

*How You Doing Dave*

Dave Nice pictures hope all is well see you in October at Trexlertown??????
Mike DeFino


----------



## RailRider (Jun 21, 2013)

Great stuff Dave!


----------

